# Roger Huerta sig



## jakeovgy (Nov 6, 2006)

just made this sig cuz i was bored, tell me wot ya fink

this is like my 3rd sig


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

You should add a boarder to it.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

That Sig looks pretty good, good job:thumbsup:


----------

